# Acceder à NAS Synology depuis le web



## Taum (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acquis un NAS Synology 110j pour partager certains de mes dossiers sur le réseau local chez moi et ça marche plutôt carrément bien ! J'arrive à accéder au disque depuis n'importe quel poste tout en gardant une bonne rapidité dans l'accès à mes donnés et c'est top !

Le problème, c'est que j'ai acheté ce NAS pour aussi accéder à mes documents quand je suis en déplacement, c'est à dire à partir d'internet. Je me suis inscrit sur No-IP, et d'après DSM 3.0, ma connexion doit fonctionner car mon statut est donné comme "normal". Cependant, impossible d'accéder au NAS depuis internet. Je tape l'ip donnée par NO-IP depuis un autre poste mais rien...

J'ai fait un test http://www.g6ftpserver.com/fr/ftptest , et il me dit :

* About to connect() to monnom.serveftp.com port 21
* Trying 63.36.163.139... connected
* Connected to monnom.serveftp.com (63.36.163.139) port 21
* FTP response reading failed
* Closing connection #0

C'est la redirection de ports de ma BBOX qui déconne ?
Vous voyez d'où ça peut venir ?

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Aliboron (30 Septembre 2010)

Taum a dit:


> C'est la redirection de ports de ma BBOX qui déconne ?


Possible. Pour que ton accès FTP puisse se faire, il faut que le routeur (donc la BBox en l'occurrence) route le port 21 vers le Synology. Regarde si c'est bien le cas...


----------



## Taum (30 Septembre 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à router les ports de la diskstation : 

Je fait le même genre de manip que ce tuto : http://www.bbox-forum.net/faq-s-tut...mule-par-http-routeursemule-frenchorg-t84.htm

en adaptant les ports et ainsi de suite, mais au moment d' "Affecter un jeu ou une appliquation à un prériphérique réseau local", je n'arrive pas à affecter mes paramètres à ma diskstation, alors que j'arrive à associer des paramètres de ports à d'autres périphériques de mon réseau...


----------

